# Car Hire Excess Insurance



## Paulsf (Aug 19, 2014)

Does anybody know if you can buy a insurance policy to cover car hire excess in UAE, I can find plenty that I could use but only if I'm a resident in Europe, can't find anything that allows me to purchase over here. Just getting used to the driving and don't really want to pay huge sums for the hire companies insurance?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have hire car excess insurance with worldwideinsure dot com. I haven't used it here but its saved me a lot of extra daily charges all over the world and had no hassle when I had a hire car vandalised in Barcelona in May.


----------



## Paulsf (Aug 19, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I have hire car excess insurance with worldwideinsure dot com. I haven't used it here but its saved me a lot of extra daily charges all over the world and had no hassle when I had a hire car vandalised in Barcelona in May.




Great thanks - all done in 5 minutes and saved about £300!!


----------

